# Is sexuality a choice?



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

I've heard this issue debated a few times. I really hope this thread doesn't get locked, but I'd like to get some input from some of you all.

I came across this video on youtube and it kind of made me wonder. This video is kind of funny, but I don't mean for this to turn into some <insert sexuality>-bashing thread. Keep it clean.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

No.

Jeff


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2009)

I think sexuality is just the way your brain is wired up. Its a balance of chemicals and maybe environmental stimulus that defines who you are.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

yes and no.

some guys have bad relationships with their dads, are very close to their mothers, and end up being gay and effeminate.

some girls have bad relationships with their dads, claim they don't get on with men and choose to be gay as they don't know how to relate to men.

these are just two examples, obviously there are more scenarios than this.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

^ hmm... that's interesting. i never thought about that.

my dad thought i was going to be gay when i was a little kid. i'm not really sure why, but my mom tells me he was really worried about that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

maybe he thought you were Konfyouzd about your sexuality?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> maybe he thought you were Konfyouzd about your sexuality?



i'll admit... i've seen some of the home videos and i WAS a questionable child...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

I've actually met girls/women who choose to be gay as they can't relate to men, and I have met boys/men who choose to be gay as they can't relate to women.

it's quite interesting really.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

see... i have lady problems currently, but i just don't find men attractive which is why i questioned the idea of the conscious choice in the first place, ya know?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think your environment and such when you're growing up and help determine, but I don't think any straight person can say "I've decided to be gay" then go out and be happy with it.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 18, 2009)

I think that, with today's medicine, including hormonal replacement, sex change surgeries and all, that it's pretty much a choice nowadays.


----------



## JakeRI (Aug 18, 2009)

No. Genetically speaking, we are wired to want to reproduce. Homosexuality is a genetic "malfunction." Malfunction does not have a negative connotation. Its no different then different colored hair. If you think about it, compassion in general goes against the entire survivial of the fittest mantra that is in our dreams.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 18, 2009)

who here chose their sexuality .probobly nobody.Its stupid to think that gays chose to be gay .Who would choose a life of persicution on purpose?
Im not gay But I think they have a right to equallity just as much as straight. America We cant out the gays just because their different.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I think that, with today's medicine, including hormonal replacement, sex change surgeries and all, that it's pretty much a choice nowadays.



i hadn't thought about that one either. but do you think it might be possible that the people who get these sex changes have felt that way their whole lives and just wait til they can actually afford it to actually make the switch? i'd imagine that's REALLY expensive.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

That's different from considering whether it's a choice or not - which I think is a fairly silly question considering that for most of the history of Western society that 'choice' led to punishments ranging from exile to death for bazillions of people. 

It would be nice if it were a choice (if even one man, Alan Turing, hadn't faced hell for his 'choice', there's no telling how much farther we'd be - and that's just one of countless who would certainly have lived much longer if not for that), but it's hard to present it that way given the stigmas associated with it.

leandroab... what? None of those seem to impact which genders you find attractive.

Jake, there is more than genetic 'malfunction' behind orientation. If you think about it *enough*, compassion in animals that are genetically very close and 'socially' very dependent on each other is very advantageous.

Jeff


----------



## JakeRI (Aug 18, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> who here chose their sexuality .probobly nobody.Its stupid to think that gays chose to be gay .Who would choose a life of persicution on purpose?
> Im not gay But I think they have a right to equallity just as much as straight. America We cant out the gays just because their different.



yeah if homosexuality is choice, that means sexuality is a choice. That means everyone here who claims to be in love with someone of the opposite sex is just choosing to be


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I think that, with today's medicine, including hormonal replacement, sex change surgeries and all, that it's pretty much a choice nowadays.



You can change what you look like, what parts you have, but theres no surgery or hypnosis that I know of that 'cures' homosexuality, which is just as well because people should be how they want to be. 

Me, I'm perfectly comfortable around people with gravitationally influenced sexual organs, I just would not like those organs to get any closer. I couldn't be gay if I tried.


----------



## JakeRI (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> That's different from considering whether it's a choice or not - which I think is a fairly silly question considering that for most of the history of Western society that 'choice' led to punishments ranging from exile to death for bazillions of people.
> 
> It would be nice if it were a choice (if even one man, Alan Turing, hadn't faced hell for his 'choice', there's no telling how much farther we'd be - and that's just one of countless who would certainly have lived much longer if not for that), but it's hard to present it that way given the stigmas associated with it.
> 
> ...



yeah i know there is alot more behind it. just dont feel like having that enormous conversation, and scientifically that is one of the most cited things.

agreed with compassion for animals within the same tribe or family. but the vast majority of our species are not of the same tribe, and barely interact. lets just say im very aware of all the aspects of it, just didnt feel like getting into it so i was brief


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> who here chose their sexuality .probobly nobody.Its stupid to think that gays chose to be gay .Who would choose a life of persicution on purpose?
> Im not gay But I think they have a right to equallity just as much as straight. America We cant out the gays just because their different.



pesecution?

I hate to burst your bubble, but in some places the gay community is celebrated.

it's not stupid to think it, I KNOW it.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I've actually met girls/women who choose to be gay as they can't relate to men, and I have met boys/men who choose to be gay as they can't relate to women.



just because you don't understand it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I think your environment and such when you're growing up and help determine, but I don't think any straight person can say "I've decided to be gay" then go out and be happy with it.



again, just because you don't understand it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

humans are far more complicated than animals, and believe it or not, some humans *choose* to be gay, and are totally happy with it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> who here chose their sexuality .probobly nobody.Its stupid to think that gays chose to be gay .Who would choose a life of persicution on purpose?
> Im not gay But I think they have a right to equallity just as much as straight. America We cant out the gays just because their different.



not quite where i was going with this, but that's cool. i think it's safe to assume that everyone that's posted so far agrees with you that being gay isn't bad and that they should have the same rights. i was just wondering if there are people who actually made a conscious choice. 

i think a lot of the girls that are "bisexual" at certain ages are just doing it because they think it's cute. i think for some of them that might actually be a choice rather than a natural urge. dig?

but no one was talking about outing them or persecuting them, etc. i don't think we should ignore that this happens, because it's fucked up. but it's not really the point of this thread. ;-)


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> yeah if homosexuality is choice, that means sexuality is a choice. That means everyone here who claims to be in love with someone of the opposite sex is just choosing to be


 


So you actually sat down one day and picked out the pros and cons of dick or vagina? Sounds like u got some questions yourself.


----------



## JakeRI (Aug 18, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> So you actually sat down one day and picked out the pros and cons of dick or vagina? Sounds like u got some questions yourself.



no. I DO NOT THINK SEXUALITY IS A CHOICE. 

re read my post, and you can see how it was made to show how ridiculous assuming it is a choice is.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> yeah i know there is alot more behind it. just dont feel like having that enormous conversation, and scientifically that is one of the most cited things.
> 
> agreed with compassion for animals within the same tribe or family. but the vast majority of our species are not of the same tribe, and barely interact. lets just say im very aware of all the aspects of it, just didnt feel like getting into it so i was brief



The tribe is pretty arbitrary, when you keep in mind that our genes want to be spread around and we have *very* small variations between individuals it just doesn't fit well with your post... if you're going to oversimplify, you've gone to the wrong side by any fair standards.

Fretninjadave... spelling and more careful reading will help you not look like a twit. Your previous post made me wonder what you were saying, but this one makes me doubt you're even paying attention to what's actually being said.

Jeff


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

you're making it black and white when it's not.

humans are the most complicated animals yes?

do you *really* think that out of 6.8 billion people, there aren't people who choose to be gay?


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think it is a choice at all. IMO, it is something you born with, it is in your DNA.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> no. I DO NOT THINK SEXUALITY IS A CHOICE.
> 
> re read my post, and you can see how it was made to show how ridiculous assuming it is a choice is.


 

sorry man.no hard feelings


----------



## leandroab (Aug 18, 2009)

Thinking more about it, I think sexuality is something you can't choose.

A person can be influenced by the environment, but I think that "you like girls, you like boys" code is hardwired in your brain since you're born...

But again, as said above, humans are the most complex life-forms ever. It's really not as simple as yes or no...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

after reading this thread i'm starting to think it may be a little of both.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> you're making it black and white when it's not.
> 
> humans are the most complicated animals yes?
> 
> do you *really* think that out of 6.8 billion people, there aren't people who choose to be gay?



I don't doubt that people can choose to behave a certain way, but the 'built-in' or 'default' orientation (however you'd like to consider it) seems to be separate from the actual actions taken - just as a gay or lesbian who gets married and pumps out a few kids has certainly chosen to act straight but probably hasn't been 'straightified' by some magic reversal that would have saved the NAE quite a bit of hassle.

Jeff


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know how many people in this thread have met/know gay people so it may be hard to understand, but as someone that has met a lot of gay people and had a lot of gay friends in the past, believe me when I say that people who choose do exist.


----------



## JakeRI (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> The tribe is pretty arbitrary, when you keep in mind that our genes want to be spread around and we have *very* small variations between individuals it just doesn't fit well with your post... if you're going to oversimplify, you've gone to the wrong side by any fair standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



we have very small variations from individuals that are close to us. My genes are vastly different then someone native to kenya, for example. I genetically do not benefit from protecting that person, cause besides the basic "human" genes, we dont share most of the specifics. that is my point regarding compassion


----------



## leandroab (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I don't doubt that people can choose to behave a certain way, but the 'built-in' or 'default' orientation (however you'd like to consider it) seems to be separate from the actual actions taken - just as a gay or lesbian who gets married and pumps out a few kids has certainly chosen to act straight but probably hasn't been 'straightified' by some magic reversal that would have saved the NAE quite a bit of hassle.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

Dave, I know plenty myself... but I suspect some difference between a 'default' of some sort, determined by psychological and early environmental factors, and what I think you're claiming. I should clarify and say that I don't think it's always a choice, because it would be very hard for anyone to choose something that could easily get them killed.

Jake, you have large variations from someone out of Kenya *compared to someone closer* - the percentage of similarities we're looking at still begin with several nines.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't know how many people in this thread have met/know gay people so it may be hard to understand, but as someone that has met a lot of gay people and had a lot of gay friends, believe me when I say that people who choose do exist.



my uncle is gay. i'm pretty sure he was always that way (my mom is convinced of it). 

and my sister is "bisexual". i think the bisexual thing is just a phase in my sister, though. it just doesn't seem real. she says she digs chicks but whenever i talk about a chick she seems slightly uncomfortable and she NEVER has a girlfriend. always a boyfriend. there was one time that i think she and some of her friends might have done god knows what to each other, but i don't know if that's a normal occurrence. 

i hear a lot of chicks try it at some point and don't necessarily turn out to be lesbians.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> humans are far more complicated than animals, and believe it or not, some humans *choose* to be gay, and are totally happy with it.



I agree to an extent, but I believe those choices (and choices on a whole to be honest) are really made due to influences and chemicals, so a combination of the two to be honest. I mean I know people who 'choose' to be gay, but I wonder whether maybe thats just the way they're supposed to be, in which case it isn't so much a choice an an embrace of trueness to onesself (sp?).


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> my uncle is gay. i'm pretty sure he was always that way (my mom is convinced of it).
> 
> and my sister is "bisexual". i think the bisexual thing is just a phase in my sister, though. it just doesn't seem real. she says she digs chicks but whenever i talk about a chick she seems slightly uncomfortable and she NEVER has a girlfriend. always a boyfriend. there was one time that i think she and some of her friends might have done god knows what to each other, but i don't know if that's a normal occurrence.
> 
> i hear a lot of chicks try it at some point and don't necessarily turn out to be lesbians.



Right, we call that 'bisexual until graduation' and I don't think it's the same as the 'usual'.

Jeff


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Dave, I know plenty myself... but I suspect some difference between a 'default' of some sort, determined by psychological and early environmental factors, and what I think you're claiming. I should clarify and say that I don't think it's always a choice, because it would be very hard for anyone to choose something that could easily get them killed.
> 
> Jeff



I'm not doubting the difference, but I think for people that _want_ to be gay, denial can help them along the way until it actually becomes truth.

where I'm from, culture is pretty post-homophobia. we promote homosexual comedians and people that you would never expect to accept the gay community embrace it.

I don't think people in the UK are too worried about getting killed for whatever their sexual preference.


----------



## lnname (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going to say something a little radical here, and I hope no one is offended. I imagine we all think that paedophiles should choose not to molest children, and try and repress and reject their desires. I don't think it would enter into any of our heads that paedophiles shouldn't be punished simply because they didn't choose to wan't to live that way.

In the same way, I believe that if I tried hard enough, and had the right support, I could change my orientation.

Not only that, but I believe that telling people they don't have a choice is bad for them. Its the same as telling a fat person that they don't have a choice. Maybe some babies are born with a propensity towards obesity and others are born with a tendency towards certain sexualities, but people who want to change should change. People should be proud of what they are (With the exception of paedophiles) rather than hiding behind genetics.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

Dave, you guys are lucky, but even six decades ago the issue was quite different (again, Turing...) and it's a very big issue in many parts of the States and countries heavily influenced by certain religions that will go unnamed.

Jeff


----------



## JakeRI (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Dave, I know plenty myself... but I suspect some difference between a 'default' of some sort, determined by psychological and early environmental factors, and what I think you're claiming. I should clarify and say that I don't think it's always a choice, because it would be very hard for anyone to choose something that could easily get them killed.
> 
> Jake, you have large variations from someone out of Kenya *compared to someone closer* - the percentage of similarities we're looking at still begin with several nines.
> 
> Jeff



but the genes dont care how close they are relative to the other species.

Dawkins-The Selfish Gene

also, this is a moo point anyway cause either way we are on the same side


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

To me it's like this.

We all have the potential to go either way, however there is a default orientation we're born with.

It's been proven that, especially with males, homosexual experiences are very common as one grows up..and lord knows I know it to be true, HOWEVER, most of these guys go on to chase women, mate and breed etc. This doesn't make them gay but situations happen and even though the default orientation is straight, it was set aside for whatever reason.

The same thing happens in jail. Men with the heterosexual default set it aside for relief by who's available, which would be other men. They leave jail and return to women without thought.

Gay people who deny their attractions toward the same sex have the homosexual default, yet they set it aside to have children, get married and whatever. It doesn't make them straight. 

It's not all about sex. You can be a gay virgin or a straight virgin you know. The act doesn't label you, it's what you're honestly attracted to. I've had sex with women..but it doesn't make me straight as I know I'm not. Could I have sex with a woman again? Sure..Is it what I'm into on a physical and emotional level? No.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

lnname said:


> I'm going to say something a little radical here, and I hope no one is offended. I imagine we all think that paedophiles should choose not to molest children, and try and repress and reject their desires. I don't think it would enter into any of our heads that paedophiles shouldn't be punished simply because they didn't choose to wan't to live that way.
> 
> In the same way, I believe that if I tried hard enough, and had the right support, I could change my orientation.
> 
> Not only that, but I believe that telling people they don't have a choice is bad for them. Its the same as telling a fat person that they don't have a choice. Maybe some babies are born with a propensity towards obesity and others are born with a tendency towards other sexualities, but people who want to change should change. People should be proud of what they are rather than hiding behind genetics.



There's a difference between being attracted to something and acting upon that attraction. In the case of pedophiles (which I'm sure we'll agree on), that difference is what separates you from just being creepy and being a monster.

That, however, won't necessarily change the attraction to children (or men, or fabulous scarves, or The View, or...) even if it is fully done.

Nobody will be offended by you thinking you can change your orientation... but plenty (myself included) will just think you're completely wrong.

Jeff


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> you're making it black and white when it's not.
> 
> humans are the most complicated animals yes?
> 
> do you *really* think that out of 6.8 billion people, there aren't people who choose to be gay?



Choosing to actually relate with someone of the same sex is different from choosing to be gay. The situations you claim to exist could be translated into:

a) Individuals with bissexual tendencies that finally decided to try the same gender;
b) Individuals with homossexual tendencies who finally decided to face society's heterossexual paradigm (pretty common, I think);
c) Heterossexual individuals that decided to try something different and ended up liking it.

I don't see any of those as a situation where someone actually _chooses_ to be gay. I mean, it's like choosing what your favorite ice cream flavour is. You like what you like; you can push things in a way or another, but not actually and arbitrarily cherrypick your preferences.

For one, I'd be a pop diehard fan, given the choice. I hate to like a musical genre that so few people enjoy.





JBroll said:


> There's a difference between being attracted to something and acting upon that attraction. In the case of pedophiles (which I'm sure we'll agree on), that difference is what separates you from just being creepy and being a monster.
> 
> That, however, won't necessarily change the attraction to children (or men, or fabulous scarves, or The View, or...) even if it is fully done.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not doubting the difference, but I think for people that _want_ to be gay, denial can help them along the way until it actually becomes truth.
> 
> where I'm from, culture is pretty post-homosexuality. we promote homosexual comedians and people that you would never expect to accept the gay community embrace it.
> 
> I don't think people in the UK are too worried about getting killed for whatever their sexual preference.



i wish people could grow up like that here. i have plenty of gay friends. and i think every single one of them has told me some kind of story about someone threatening their life simply for being gay. it's ridiculous.

and i get upset when people use the N-word...  



Sang-Drax said:


> Choosing to actually relate with someone of the same sex is different from choosing to be gay. The situations you claim to exist could be translated into:
> 
> a) Individuals with bissexual tendencies that finally decided to try the same gender;
> b) Individuals with homossexual tendencies who finally decided to face society's heterossexual paradigm (pretty common, I think);
> ...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Am I the only one seeing the ad above the page with a bunch of shitless men with the caption "All-Gay Cruises"...for those of you who know, there's a pun there and I'm sure it's intended.


But to what I posted before..that's just my view..but human sexuality isn't finite. There are many factors and what works for one person doesn't apply to the next one.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm afraid so, but that's probably because of Adblocker and not the universe trying to fuck with you. Screenshot.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually don't see it. But I remember when we used to hang in that one chat room there used to be shit like that at the top of the page. But for some reason only when you were around. 

Stop hacking the page


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

*insert obligatory "you gonna get raped" guy*


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> No.
> 
> Jeff



this


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Stop hacking the page



Stop all the downloading!

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

it's been a while since i downloaded anything...














... that wasn't porn.

/off topic-ness


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i wish people could grow up like that here. i have plenty of gay friends. and i think every single one of them has told me some kind of story about someone threatening their life simply for being gay. it's ridiculous.



You know I don't really recall any serious flack for being gay. You have the usual stuff as a child with people you don't like or whatever but I never had any of those "hate crime" moments. However in many occasions I think your flamboyance is directly related to how many of those moments you have.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd, I think you've missed the G.I. Joe PSA parody reference.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Konfyouzd, I think you've missed the G.I. Joe PSA parody reference.
> 
> Jeff



i definitely did. 

i don't get out much.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Dave, you guys are lucky, but even six decades ago the issue was quite different (again, Turing...) and it's a very big issue in many parts of the States and countries heavily influenced by certain religions that will go unnamed.
> 
> Jeff



yeah, I guess we are, I imagine that Berkshire is a thousands of miles away (literally and metaphorically) from Texas.

I did of course mean post-homophobia, not post-homosexuality!

glad we can talk it out this time, makes a nice break from the hostility 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> To me it's like this.
> 
> We all have the potential to go either way, however there is a default orientation we're born with.
> 
> ...



great post


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You know I don't really recall any serious flack for being gay. You have the usual stuff as a child with people you don't like or whatever but I never had any of those "hate crime" moments. However in many occasions I think your flamboyance is directly related to how many of those moments you have.



well aren't you the one that kicked someone else's ass for fuckin' with you for being gay (that guy's dad)?

i think that might be why... 

the guys that fuck with gay guys for being gay are usually pussies themselves and they fuck with the scrawny extra feminine ones because there's less of a chance of them getting embarrassed (as if being a douche of that magnitude isn't embarrassing enough!).

i'm not so sure i'd want a confrontation with *you* whether it be over your sexuality or anything else.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i definitely did.
> 
> i don't get out much.









Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah, I guess we are, I imagine that Berkshire is a thousands of miles away (literally and metaphorically) from Texas.
> 
> I did of course mean post-homophobia, not post-homosexuality!



"Yeah, I'm post-gay... I only wear shiny pants and dance to club music *ironically*."

I assumed post-homophobia, but had to take that crack.

We are certainly some ways off - Texas really isn't too bad, it's the 'South' that gets too far.



Scar Symmetry said:


> glad we can talk it out this time, makes a nice break from the hostility



Yeah, before I was mainly confused because you seemed to be missing a bit of sarcasm and... well, for a while it sounded like you were accusing me of inventing argument. I just shrugged and drank more, seems to fix most issues...

Jeff


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Choosing to actually relate with someone of the same sex is different from choosing to be gay. The situations you claim to exist could be translated into:
> 
> a) Individuals with bissexual tendencies that finally decided to try the same gender;
> b) Individuals with homossexual tendencies who finally decided to face society's heterossexual paradigm (pretty common, I think);
> ...



now you're getting into psychological territory. I would argue that you can choose what your favourite or preference of _anything_ is. look at people that listen to music because it's 'cool'. they don't originally like the music, they just want to be seen as 'cool'. in their minds, the music _becomes_ good, literally overnight.

no offence my man, but it's not for you to decide what people decide about their preferences.



Konfyouzd said:


> i wish people could grow up like that here. i have plenty of gay friends. and i think every single one of them has told me some kind of story about someone threatening their life simply for being gay. it's ridiculous.
> 
> and i get upset when people use the N-word...



that's sad, though not surprising.

understandable about the N-word though... you mean nancy right?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> great post



Thanks. I really think that's what it is. Of course you also have a handful where that rule doesn't apply. You have gays who just couldn't perform heterosexual acts and vice versa. It's highly unattractive to them and they just couldn't do it. So the idea doesn't work for everybody but in my opinion the "hardcore" gays and heteros aren't in the majority at all. It's just you get people from both sides pretending to be.



Konfyouzd said:


> well aren't you the one that kicked someone else's ass for fuckin' with you for being gay (that guy's dad)?
> 
> i think that might be why...
> 
> ...



Well I mainly had to kick his ass out of him being angry that his son was gayer than the cast of FAME and him deciding to take it out on me to scare his son straight. So I don't consider that the same thing. Usually those kinds of guys you're talking about just give me funny looks and try to stay away from me. I appreciate that. The less idiots I have to talk to, the better.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> understandable about the N-word though... you mean nancy right?



of course 



JBroll said:


> "Yeah, I'm post-gay... I only wear shiny pants and dance to club music *ironically*."
> 
> I assumed post-homophobia, but had to take that crack.
> 
> ...




those videos are awesome. reminds of the "I'm the goddamn Juggernaut, bitch!" videos.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> see... i have lady problems currently, but i just don't find men attractive which is why i questioned the idea of the conscious choice in the first place, ya know?



Then you just need to be gay and it will solve your troubles.

Do you know how many times I get that? Whenever I tell people that I'm not really into any gay guys I meet, I don't get along with them, and I never have anything in common with them I get the "Maybe you should try dating women". These are the people who believe that orientation is a choice..although of course they won't admit it.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 18, 2009)

Human sexuality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Basically, it's a 2 part answer.

Biologically, no. (but that's not about preference, anyway.)

Emotionally, _sort of._


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Then you just need to be gay and it will solve your troubles.
> 
> Do you know how many times I get that? Whenever I tell people that I'm not really into any gay guys I meet, I don't get along with them, and I never have anything in common with them I get the "Maybe you should try dating women". These are the people who believe that orientation is a choice..although of course they won't admit it.



ha... funny how it sounds when the shoe's on the other foot. so is this what you tell everyone that says what i just said?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ha... funny how it sounds when the shoe's on the other foot. so is this what you tell everyone that says what i just said?



Yes..only I'm a lot more vulgar about..hoping they see the point in how stupid that is. 

"I'm having girl troubles"

"Maybe you should suck dick. I may be just what you need. It'll sure be what he needs. Have you ever thought about trying mansex?"

They give me the ...and then I win.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

^  

nice


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2009)

You are what you is.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^
> 
> nice



However I do know this one guy who "went gay" during high school because girls were fucking him over and he decided to write them off. One of those "I'LL SHOW YOU!" kinda things. I'm sorry..but it takes a LOT of dedication and questionable mental stability to go as far as he did just because he was mad at women.



eelblack2 said:


> You are what you is.



I laughed my ass off when I saw the Zappa cd. Why it was so funny I have no clue but I still laugh at that sentence.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> However I do know this one guy who "went gay" during high school because girls were fucking him over and he decided to write them off. One of those "I'LL SHOW YOU!" kinda things. I'm sorry..but it takes a LOT of dedication and questionable mental stability to go as far as he did just because he was mad at women.
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed my ass off when I saw the Zappa cd. Why it was so funny I have no clue but I still laugh at that sentence.



hmm... sounds like he just needed an excuse to come out.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> hmm... sounds like he just needed an excuse to come out.



No..he dates women now and is honestly attracted to them. He doesn't seem like the type in denial..but in high school he was giving up booty. I'm not sure how that works but it did. Just goes to show that we aren't wired for just one thing and one thing only.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

he hated women so much he went catcher? woooooow... that's some SERIOUS hatred. i like my booty hole much more than i hate women.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> he hated women so much he went catcher? woooooow... that's some SERIOUS hatred. i like my booty hole much more than i hate women.



That's what I mean. I've met guys who've played both fields and all..but I've NEVER met a non-gay guy who went that route...that takes some serious dedication. I don't even play that shit and the last dude that even attempted got his eye dotted.































Why am I always involved in some sort of violence?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

Its an emotional thing, and therefore calling it a choice is inaccurate.. either way, sexuality is a right, and by that I mean that everybody has a right to have their own unique sexual preference, just as they have the right to be an individual in every other aspect of their personality. A lot of people get hung up over this concept, but that's only because they were raised to believe certain things are right and wrong. I disagree.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why am I always involved in some sort of violence?



that's what i was sayin' earlier. probably why nobody's tried to threaten your life yet. it's all fun and games til the gay guy can whoop your ass apparently. 



Adam Of Angels said:


> Its an emotional thing, and therefore calling it a choice is inaccurate.. either way, sexuality is a right, and by that I mean that everybody has a right to have their own unique sexual preference, just as they have the right to be an individual in every other aspect of their personality. A lot of people get hung up over this concept, but that's only because they were raised to believe certain things are right and wrong. I disagree.



good post. i approve.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Its an emotional thing, and therefore calling it a choice is inaccurate.. either way, sexuality is a right, and by that I mean that everybody has a right to have their own unique sexual preference, just as they have the right to be an individual in every other aspect of their personality. A lot of people get hung up over this concept, but that's only because they were raised to believe certain things are right and wrong. I disagree.



...you're straight aren't you


----------



## JakeRI (Aug 18, 2009)

i can't wait for a day when this conversation doesn't even need to be held, FYI


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> i can't wait for a day when this conversation doesn't even need to be held, FYI



That will never happen. As long as there are people, there will be discrimination in some way shape or form. The best thing we can hope for is open conversation on the issue. At least that way it could help and be constructive so that the other side of the coin doesn't become dominant.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

I think a lot of it comes from people having to classify people.

it is possible to be both, neither, and interchangable.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like enormous boobs and a buttload of guitars, but it has nothing to do with "a bad experience with small boobies" or "angry with too few guitar". That's just my deal.

Whatever you are in to, as long as it isnt detrimental to yourself or others, go with that. In fact, go with a lot of that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think a lot of it comes from people having to classify people.
> 
> it is possible to be both, neither, and interchangable.



In other words "I'll be whatever I wanna do".


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> I like enormous boobs and a buttload of guitars, but it has nothing to do with "a bad experience with small boobies" or "angry with too few guitar". That's just my deal.



madness and lies...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

You know what's funny..I love huge titties. Not in a sexual way..but they are rather comforting and fun to play with. And I get to do it all day long at my job via the coworkers that love me. Tig Ol' Bitties FTW!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

^ i hate you for being gay and non-threatening to women. 

... wait a minute.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 18, 2009)

well this is from the APA: "There is no consensus among scientists about the exact reasons that an individual develops a heterosexual, bisexual, gay, or lesbian orientation. Although much research has examined the possible genetic, hormonal, developmental, social, and cultural influences on sexual orientation, no findings have emerged that permit scientists to conclude that sexual orientation is determined by any particular factor or factors. Many think that nature and nurture both play complex roles; most people experience little or no sense of choice about their sexual orientation."


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2009)

No one listen to Drak. He's just a big ol' fag. Maybe if we pray enough and send him off to gay camp we can cure him.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

like Butters!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> No one listen to Drak. He's just a big ol' fag. Maybe if we pray enough and send him off to gay camp we can cure him.



I actually choked from laughing so hard.

They already have gay camps all across America..they're called prison 




Now that I think about it.......SIGN ME UP


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

^


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...you're straight aren't you


 
I am indeed.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I actually choked from laughing so hard.
> 
> They already have gay camps all across America..they're called prison
> 
> ...


 
 This made me bust up


----------



## matty2fatty (Aug 18, 2009)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> well this is from the APA: "There is no consensus among scientists about the exact reasons that an individual develops a heterosexual, bisexual, gay, or lesbian orientation. Although much research has examined the possible genetic, hormonal, developmental, social, and cultural influences on sexual orientation, no findings have emerged that permit scientists to conclude that sexual orientation is determined by any particular factor or factors. Many think that nature and nurture both play complex roles; most people experience little or no sense of choice about their sexual orientation."


 
I was waiting for a psych explanation, which is the typical 'it depends'...haha, I love my field. 

In the 50's a guy named Kinsey did a pile of studies revolving around sex, and thought that sexuality existed on a continuum. I think he measured it from 1 to 7, with 1 being totally straight and 7 being totally homosexual. I'm pretty sure most people were somewhere in the middle (as is typical with any kind of distribution). There was a movie made about it a few years ago called Kinsey if anyone is interested, its pretty cool stuff, especially considering it was all done in the 50's.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Speaking of gay..where the hell is my E-bitch Lucevan? I haven't seen him around here in quite some time.


----------



## Jem7RB (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm Bi, and i honestly dont remember ever choosing, or feeling anything other than at ease with myself, i never hid it from friends or family.

Some took it badly, and even now half of my family have nothing to do with me, i always was the black sheep tho.

I dont think it's a choice, i also dont think you can hide the fact that whatever you feel towards whomever or even whatever (there are some strange sexual fetishes ya know) is there, YOU and only YOU can deal with it.

If man ever discovers a way of reversing Gay/Bi tendencies, i'll be at the back of the fucking queue ta, i like me just the way i am  


p.s. Yes i am married with 4 kids, the last 10 years i guess i have been checking out men with the wife


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> I dont think it's a choice, i also dont think you can hide the fact that whatever you feel towards whomever or even whatever (*there are some strange sexual fetishes ya know*) is there, YOU and only YOU can deal with it.



to the statement in bold: yes... i know   

and what you say about your sexuality must be true if that's your wife in your avatar and you're still checkin out dudes. (i don't mean for that to be offensive)


----------



## Jem7RB (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> and what you say about your sexuality must be true if that's your wife in your avatar and you're still checkin out dudes. (i don't mean for that to be offensive)


 
No offence, and yea, but she's much the same as me, we have the same tastes in almost everything


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

helluva score, my friend


----------



## Jem7RB (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> helluva score, my friend


 
he he, thx, i am more lucky that she's my best friend really, but she understands me totally

I should change that avatar tbh, i'm sure i can make a better one of her


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> I'm Bi, and i honestly dont remember ever choosing, or feeling anything other than at ease with myself, i never hid it from friends or family.
> 
> Some took it badly, and even now half of my family have nothing to do with me, i always was the black sheep tho.
> 
> ...



Bi's don't count. You people are greedy, trend whores, and have no soul 

You're just straight with a bad habit


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> he he, thx, i am more lucky that she's my best friend really, but she understands me totally
> 
> I should change that avatar tbh, i'm sure i can make a better one of her



nahh... i'm already jealous enough, man. don't twist the knife any deeper.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> nahh... i'm already jealous enough, man. don't twist the knife any deeper.



Maybe you should be bi and you'll get hot chicks...here I'll help


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Bi's don't count. You people are greedy, trend whores, and have no soul
> 
> You're just straight with a *bad habit*



... interesting 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Maybe you should be bi and you'll get hot chicks...here I'll help



"Kenny's butthole was in constant jeopardy..."

"Next time I come for you I'm gonna want some cocktail... FRUIT!!!!"

"No... NO... NO!!! Naughty jungle of love!!!!"


----------



## Jem7RB (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Bi's don't count. You people are greedy, trend whores, and have no soul
> 
> You're just straight with a bad habit


 
can i be gay with a bad addiction, looks better on my C.V.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> can i be gay with a bad addiction, looks better on my C.V.



I'll talk it over with Gay Council and get back to you on it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

sematics...


----------



## Jem7RB (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'll talk it over with Gay Council and get back to you on it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> No. Genetically speaking, we are wired to want to reproduce. Homosexuality is a genetic "malfunction." Malfunction does not have a negative connotation. Its no different then different colored hair. If you think about it, compassion in general goes against the entire survivial of the fittest mantra that is in our dreams.



This. Well, sort of anyway. Sexuality is just another genotypic configuration expressed as an orientation in what would be called "breeding habits" of an animal, but since we are humans and we like to distance ourselves from animals, its called "sexual orientation", a little bit redundant imo, I'm not too keen on scientific writers trying to create distance between us an animals, imo it just leads to unwarranted notions of superiority, but thats another story.

Anyway, in this case, this this genotypic configuration is a true malfunction, resulting in an end to the genetic legacy of any individual it befalls. True, modern science with surrogate mothers, IVF etc has overcome that to some degree, but without those expensive options, not open to most gays, they will die childless and so their genes are lost with them. Though homosexuality, at our current level of understanding, is not linked to any other deficiences, homosexuality has acted as a terminating factor in the genetic lineage of the family trees of humans an animals for as long as said animals have been around.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm not too keen on scientific writers trying to create distance between us an animals, imo it just leads to unwarranted notions of superiority, but thats another story.



i don't like this either.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i don't like this either.



Same way. On many levels I think it's silly to deny the animal of human nature. We do the same things as animals do, just in a roundabout "more advanced" way...even the things we're ashamed of. We are animals, maybe smarter in some ways, but still animals.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 18, 2009)

It is a choice, and I've decided that you're all gay.


----------



## Jem7RB (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> We are animals, maybe smarter in some ways, but still animals.


 
We indeed still just basic animals, the text in red i agree with, however i know lots of people who fall way short of actually showing smartness compared to some animals


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> We indeed still just basic animals, the text in red i agree with, however i know lots of people who fall way short of actually showing smartness compared to some animals



That's why I said in some ways. The different ways vary and they may not be so profound. Most people are actually rather fucking stupid.



yingmin said:


> It is a choice, and I've decided that you're all gay.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> We indeed still just basic animals, the text in red i agree with, however i know lots of people who fall way short of actually showing smartness compared to some animals



i know a lot of people who are about as useful as a group of lemmings hauling ass toward a cliff...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i know a lot of people who are about as useful as a group of lemmings hauling ass toward a cliff...



I know some people worse..because unlike those poor dumb creatures..these people refuse to end their existence and would rather make humanity suffer with every breath they take. It's times like this when I believe that murder should be legal in certain situations.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

^ be careful... you might get hit w/ a reverse hate crime...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i don't like this either.



Its a bit of an old fashioned notion, and when I read things that try to downplay the animal element in human behaviour I cringe. It's such an archaic style of thinking, its so German / Soviet circa 1940.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ be careful... you might get hit w/ a reverse hate crime...



It's not about hate..but of love. Love for humanity and my desire to see it flourish as the crabs in the pubic hair of society get exterminated.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

haha... that sounds like how an <insert race> supremacist might describe their "mission". clearly i don't think that's where you're going but i could see someone using that theory to do some serious harm.

i've heard some really interesting theories of the bible justifying all kinds of jacked up things.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i've heard some really interesting theories of the bible justifying all kinds of jacked up things.



Oh lord...please don't mention that book or as I like to call it "Bigotry For Dummies".


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> "Bigotry For Dummies".





i have GOT to start using that one.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You know what's funny..I love huge titties. Not in a sexual way..but they are rather comforting and fun to play with. And I get to do it all day long at my job via the coworkers that love me. Tig Ol' Bitties FTW!



I'm actually disturbed by particularly large breasts.

When I was a wee little lad, about knee-high to a quadruple amputee, I was in school and a 'gifted' teacher's helper was standing near me, hunching over another munchkin to help with something. When she turned towards me, without straightening back up, I got clobbered by these gigantic tits so hard that I was horizontal before hitting the ground (think: final boxing match in Snatch) and had no idea what hit me apart from details like 'large', 'unusually mooshy', and 'surprisingly good at transferring momentum for something so unusually mooshy'; as soon as I realized what happened I wasn't able to deal with them comfortably.

My significant other's pair has grown quite a bit since we started dating; they were fine when we first got together, and over time they gradually got a bit past what I usually considered to be weapons, so I'm more comfortable with things around that size than I used to be - but I still think "soft, warm, motorboatable instruments of my destruction" when I see anything bigger than D cups...

[/more detail than you really needed...]

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

^ that is easily my favorite post since joining this forum.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> ...I got clobbered by these gigantic tits so hard that I was horizontal before hitting the ground...



Death by tits.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Death by tits.


doesn't nearly as bad as it has the potential of being...


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

It just bothered me that something attached to someone could be so potent as a weapon of munchkin destruction without any active effort towards such purposes. When I play with them now, in the back of my mind one of my primary motivations is to try to squeeze them down to make sure they don't become a threat.

Jeff


----------



## leandroab (Aug 18, 2009)

^

Omg I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> It just bothered me that something attached to someone could be so potent as a weapon of munchkin destruction without any active effort towards such purposes. When I play with them now, in the back of my mind one of my primary motivations is to try to squeeze them down to make sure they don't become a threat.
> 
> Jeff



oh my god... i have tears in my eyes from laughing at this... you're going to have to stop this. i'm at work!


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm amazed that we haven't seen them on Future Weapons.

There's no way in hell you're opening fire on a well-shaped rack, so range isn't an issue - just run up with the top down and start clobbering.

They're even better if you figure them into assassination attempts on creepy old guys - hire a stacked hooker to pounce on him, shove powdered Viagra up his nose until the Washington Monument is jealous, and tit-bludgeon the guy while holing his pole until he's either concussed past recovery or dying of a heart attack from sexual overstimulation. NOBODY will investigate that. You know why?

"Yeah, got a call to Power Hour Motel around 11:15, looks like old man McFucker bit the dust."
"Ouch... foul play?"
"I'm not going to find out, they found traces of Viagra and semen, enough pubic hair to stuff the bed he was on, and a card for an escort service specializing in fetishes that I didn't think were physically possible."
"Natural causes, then?"
"Oh Lord, yes."

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

one could make some serious money like that... busty female assassins masquerading as prostitutes... 

*mental note*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I'm actually disturbed by particularly large breasts.
> 
> When I was a wee little lad, about knee-high to a quadruple amputee, I was in school and a 'gifted' teacher's helper was standing near me, hunching over another munchkin to help with something. When she turned towards me, without straightening back up, I got clobbered by these gigantic tits so hard that I was horizontal before hitting the ground (think: final boxing match in Snatch) and had no idea what hit me apart from details like 'large', 'unusually mooshy', and 'surprisingly good at transferring momentum for something so unusually mooshy'; as soon as I realized what happened I wasn't able to deal with them comfortably.
> 
> ...



In other words you're a sopping wet puss

All the women in my family are at bare minimum a D..mostly in the E's and my grandmother wore an H cup. When I was a baby she used to lay me across them and I'd sleep comfortably. Gigantic titties are nothing new..and all my female friends are at least a D..which is completely unintentional. Even the women I work with are DD and up.

Do you know how great it is to start your work morning by walking in and sticking your face into the ample cleavage of welcoming women? It really sets the tone for the rest of the day.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

Sopping wet puss? Not at all - I'm merely the first to recognize that large breasts shall be our undoing! They've already gotten you, of all people - if you can't see that as a sign of impending doom at the hand of sweater-stretching mammary mallets, it may just be too late...

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Do you know how great it is to start your work morning by walking in and sticking your face into the ample cleavage of welcoming women? It really sets the tone for the rest of the day.



actually i don't... 

but don't bother telling me. let's not exacerbate my sexual frustration.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 18, 2009)

I would choose to be a lesbian if I knew I would be hot after the surgeries...

Seriously, hot chicks have a ridiculous amount of power in the world! Guys will do ANYTHING for them.

Unfortunately I don't think that the surgeons are advanced enough to pull it off on my ass yet


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Sopping wet puss? Not at all - I'm merely the first to recognize that large breasts shall be our undoing! They've already gotten you, of all people - if you can't see that as a sign of impending doom at the hand of sweater-stretching mammary mallets, it may just be too late...
> 
> Jeff


love the imagery: "sweater stretching mammary mallets" 

good god.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Sopping wet puss? Not at all - I'm merely the first to recognize that large breasts shall be our undoing! They've already gotten you, of all people - if you can't see that as a sign of impending doom at the hand of sweater-stretching mammary mallets, it may just be too late...
> 
> Jeff



IF TITTIES ARE WRONG I DON'T WANNA BE RIGHT! DEATH BY SNOO-SNOO..I MEAN..TITTIES!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Seriously, hot chicks have a ridiculous amount of power in the world! Guys will do ANYTHING for them.



yea i'm trying to figure that one out. the sexier they are the closer they get to Professor X status


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Now that I think about it..huge pecs are also attractive..but for different reasons. Giant chests either way are a win in my book.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 18, 2009)

With my experiences, and speaking to a number of my friends, I think sexuality is more of a continuum than a black-and-white "straight" "bisexual" "homosexual" sort of deal.

A friend of mine prefers men for conversation and emotional companionship, but at the same time she is more attracted to women physically.

Also, I know of several girls that play at the bisexual thing for attention, but others who would label themselves straight otherwise that simply enjoy the sensuality of kissing other women.

And, some people simply do not discriminate. I have one friend who I would label as truly bisexual in that she has dated and loved both men and women (and is now the third partner in an "open" relationship.)

I do not think actual sexuality is a choice; I think it is a combination of nature and nurture, and is very deeply embedded within the most primal parts of our brains. Why do you think so many people live out double lives "in the closet"? I know a few people who went through a phase in their lives where they wished beyond wishing that they were straight so as to avoid persecution, ostracizing, hatred, or ridicule; or to escape from self-loathing. Rush Limbaugh is a good example of this, actually. By all accounts he is a closeted homosexual, yet he hates homosexuality and rails against it out of a deep self-loathing.

However, your actions are completely your choice. Straight people can try things out, and gay people can attempt to hide or flaunt their sexuality as much as they would like. However, I do not believe one can "choose" to deny their sexuality, nor can they be cured of it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> However, I do not believe one can "choose" to deny their sexuality, nor can they be cured of it.



But..but..but Jesus can cure you of anything.


----------



## BurialWithin (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> But..but..but Jesus can cure you of anything.


 jesus will cure you and turn you into a catholic priest


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 18, 2009)

I was actually astounded by some of the shit my grandma was saying the other day...

I think i mentioned the word queer and she came up with something along the lines of "well they sort of stole that word from us... We usually just call them gays, or fags..."

"well the last one isn't exactly politically correct..."

"it doesn't matter... I don't approve of people making bad choices in their lives like that..."

j-j-what?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

My mother is like that. Her greatest joy in life is arguing with gay people in christian chat rooms, telling them how it's a sin and all that. The bitch essentially has no life but she's always made her disapproval of gays known. And then she had me...that'll learn her. Granted I suppose I'm not as bad as I could be. I have half a mind to start cross dressing and doing porn so I can send her gift baskets with my pics and movies..preferably around thanksgiving.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now that I think about it..huge pecs are also attractive..but for different reasons. Giant chests either way are a win in my book.



So we've decided that chests are where true beauty lays. Fuck all of that personality bullshit, its about boobs and manboobs. I can subscribe to this without issue


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> So we've decided that chests are where true beauty lays. Fuck all of that personality bullshit, its about boobs and manboobs. I can subscribe to this without issue



I endorse this post.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I have half a mind to start cross dressing and doing porn so I can send her gift baskets with my pics and movies..preferably around thanksgiving.



fucking do it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2009)

The only thing separating a straight chick from a bi chick is a shit ton of booze.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The only thing separating a straight chick from a bi chick is a shit ton of booze.



Same thing I say about men


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2009)

Joke's on you, I can't get that drunk because I puke before I black out


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> now you're getting into psychological territory. I would argue that you can choose what your favourite or preference of _anything_ is. look at people that listen to music because it's 'cool'. they don't originally like the music, they just want to be seen as 'cool'. in their minds, the music _becomes_ good, literally overnight.
> 
> no offence my man, but it's not for you to decide what people decide about their preferences.



None taken... yet I'm still keeping my opinion


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Joke's on you, I can't get that drunk because I puke before I black out



What the fuck would I care? I try to knock you out out of courtesy. You can be awake during it..scar your mind if you'd like.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What the fuck would I care? I try to knock you out out of courtesy. You can be awake during it..scar your mind if you'd like.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



Fuck that. Now you're fixin to get that jailhouse bangout.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

whoa... i left for a little while and just... whoa... it's gotten creepy in here


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

Naturally, since most people around here have something wrong with them


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> whoa... i left for a little while and just... whoa... it's gotten creepy in here



Things got creepy the second you posted that little boy doing Beyonce. He is FIERCE.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Things got creepy the second you posted that little boy doing Beyonce. He is FIERCE.




he really is...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> he really is...



I'm sure that boy is one of those "I don't know my daddy" kids..because there's no way on this damn earth that that boy's father would have allowed this video to be put on the internet, let alone to be recorded at all.


This thread started off intelligent..really it did. What had happeneded?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

Times change, that's what.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> No.
> 
> Jeff


+


dicks are made to go into vaginas, not buttholes


----------



## SamSam (Aug 18, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> +
> 
> 
> dicks are made to go into vaginas, not buttholes



Right, a very educated and well thought out statement...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2009)

Or mouths. Or stab wounds. Or glory holes.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a buddy in highschool who would add jars of mayonaise to that list.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Or trees...or eye sockets


I had a friend who fucked my stuffed elephant...I was horrified.



BlindingLight7 said:


> +
> 
> 
> dicks are made to go into vaginas, not buttholes



How the hell would you know? What vagina have you been near that wasn't related?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Or trees...or eye sockets
> 
> 
> I had a friend who fucked my stuffed elephant...I was horrified.
> ...


lol wut?


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2009)

This thread has made me laugh, think hard, and laugh some more... 

My older sister was watching something on this topic and they said homosexuality in males is determined by how many older brothers you have, I don't remember exactly, I wasn't really paying much attention. I'll ask my sister if she can send me a link to the show if she has one and I'll post it up.


----------



## IDLE (Aug 18, 2009)

Whenever I see these debates I always wonder why in a free society would it matter if it was or wasn't a choice. Consenting adults should have the right to do as they please regardless.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

IDLE said:


> Whenever I see these debates I always wonder why in a free society would it matter if it was or wasn't a choice. Consenting adults should have the right to do as they please regardless.



I think you meant to say _Irregardless_...your welcome


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

I think regardless is correct.

It means without regard.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I think regardless is correct.
> 
> It means without regard.



Quit being so pacific...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm a pacifist ONLY when it comes to humans. Violence amongst animals is metal as shit.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> +
> 
> 
> dicks are made to go into vaginas, not buttholes



i'm fairly certain i've engaged in anal sex w/ a woman before. while that may not be your cup of tea... you can still sit down and zip it. that's a silly (and probably offensive to some) thing to say.

my cock didn't come with an instruction manual so i'm not actually sure what it's "made for" but i know what i use it for. 



Adam Of Angels said:


> I had a buddy in highschool who would add jars of mayonaise to that list.



 that's a sexual choice i would NOT make


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

Just don't do it up the ass without a rubber... having a kid is one thing, but having a *lawyer*...

Jeff


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree that dude shouldn't come by saying where dicks are meant to go, but I really don't think it would be rational for someone to be upset over him saying they're not meant to go in someone's asshole... I mean, that's just not something I see as important enough to care about. 

You could also say that dicks are for pussies, not for fucking your hand regularly, but I don't think anyone would like that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

i get what you're saying, but given the topic of the thread it's easy for a statement like that to be taken the wrong way and i think statements like that should either be avoided or should come w/ a valid explanation. don't just throw around a bunch of homophobic sounding bullshit, ya know?


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

You know, we're probably also not 'meant' to enjoy blowjobs, abstract algebra, heavy metal, and caffeine... but if that's taken as an excuse to abstain from those then something is horribly wrong.

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Just don't do it up the ass without a rubber... having a kid is one thing, but having a *lawyer*...
> 
> Jeff



We call that "barebacking". Vids are made featuring it. I can recommend some titles if you'd like.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

Right. I don't know what's deciding what we're meant and not meant to do, but since I don't care about whatever it is, it doesn't matter.



JBroll said:


> You know, we're probably also not 'meant' to enjoy blowjobs, abstract algebra, heavy metal, and caffeine... but if that's taken as an excuse to abstain from those then something is horribly wrong.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Just don't do it up the ass without a rubber... having a kid is one thing, but having a *lawyer*...
> 
> Jeff



oops... 

anyway... whoever says dicks can't fuck assholes has clearly never seen Team America.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

Good call


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> We call that "barebacking". Vids are made featuring it. I can recommend some titles if you'd like.



We're talking about anal penetration and you didn't see the lawyer joke coming from across the bloody Atlantic?

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

This brings to mind something else...

That seems to always be the first thing that pops into people's minds when they hear the word "gay". Must people always assume one to be a cock jockey just because they're gay?



JBroll said:


> We're talking about anal penetration and you didn't see the lawyer joke coming from across the bloody Atlantic?
> 
> Jeff



You lost me at anal penetration


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2009)

What I never got was the endless paranoia about gays ravaging innocent bystanders simply for being male. 

Surprise, fuckers... you don't have straight women jumping all the fuck over you, so it's not like you're the sexiest thing to happen since reproduction took more steps than 'split in half', did it ever occur to you that maybe these 'queers' you're so concerned about just might not be all that interested in you? Does it really make sense for you, a mullet-wearing toothless hick who hasn't taken a girl home from a bar since his mother went along to pay for the drinks, to expect to be violently raped at scarfpoint by the evil gays?

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

@ drakkar: not sure what to say to that. 



JBroll said:


> What I never got was the endless paranoia about gays ravaging innocent bystanders simply for being male.
> 
> Surprise, fuckers... you don't have straight women jumping all the fuck over you, so it's not like you're the sexiest thing to happen since reproduction took more steps than 'split in half', did it ever occur to you that maybe these 'queers' you're so concerned about just might not be all that interested in you? Does it really make sense for you, a mullet-wearing toothless hick who hasn't taken a girl home from a bar since his mother went along to pay for the drinks, to expect to be violently raped at scarfpoint by the evil gays?
> 
> Jeff



precisely why i'm cool with having gay friends... women don't seem all that interested so i just assumed i was safe. 

and even the few gay guys that actually have found me attractive weren't creepy or threatening about it. they seemed to understand that i don't play for that team and it wasn't weird. it's like when i'm friends with a chick and i let her know i'm diggin' her but she's got her eye on something else. shit doesn't have to be weird after that. hell just the fact that a man and a woman can carry on a platonic relationship should be proof that a straight and gay man should be able to do the same since the "societal norm" is for a man to seek a woman's affection and vice versa


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> @ drakkar: not sure what to say to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait....who the fuck found YOU attractive?


But seriously..the whole gay/straight friendship thing gets weird at times. Sometimes I wonder about some guys I know. I miss the days were most straight men kept their distance. Now they're a little TOO friendly. If I didn't know any better (and if I found them attractive, which I rarely ever do) it would be misleading. I actually find it a little threatening and uncomfortable dealing with some guys.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wait wait wait....who the fuck found YOU attractive?
> 
> 
> But seriously..the whole gay/straight friendship thing gets weird at times. Sometimes I wonder about some guys I know. I miss the days were most straight men kept their distance. Now they're a little TOO friendly. If I didn't know any better (and if I found them attractive, which I rarely ever do) it would be misleading. I actually find it a little threatening and uncomfortable dealing with some guys.



ouch... my pride 

by the way... the same thing happens in guy/girl friendships (coincidentally that's how a lot of them end... HORRIBLY). sometimes a girl will seem really friendly and really isn't interested in being more than a friend which can be a tad misleading particularly if you're interested in her. 

"We're not so different, you and I"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ouch... my pride



I was just kidding..You're very attracti...oh shit..I almost finished it...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 18, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOwwahhhhhhooooooohooooooooooooooooo

I GOT ERECTION!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOwwahhhhhhooooooohooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I GOT ERECTION!



Well then your sister has work to do now doesn't she.... Please be somewhat constructive. Or at least entertaining.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

^ damn... owned in no time. drakkar, you witty bastard, you.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ damn... owned in no time. drakkar, you witty bastard, you.



I'm gay..it's a skill that comes natural.


That and other things 

Just figured I'd hit that last line before someone else did.


at the Dr. Evil thing. Women may do that..but men? It seems they're more comfortable with me than I am with them.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 18, 2009)

A. i didn't know your mother was my sister, how does that work? Anyway, heres some constructive chatter for you to fondle your custard cannon to.



> the same thing happens in guy/girl friendships (coincidentally that's how a lot of them end... HORRIBLY). sometimes a girl will seem really friendly and really isn't interested in being more than a friend which can be a tad misleading particularly if you're interested in her.


this is what sucks about most close friendships with grls, they get too close, then we get blue balls and dick hurt when you get the "your really sweet but i don't like you like that" shit. i hate that soooooooo much, if women didn't have vagina's i wouldn't put up with them...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> A. i didn't know your mother was my sister, how does that work? Anyway, heres some constructive chatter for you to fondle your custard cannon to.
> 
> this is what sucks about most close friendships with grls, they get too close, then we get blue balls and dick hurt when you get the "your really sweet but i don't like you like that" shit. i hate that soooooooo much, if women didn't have vagina's i wouldn't put up with them...



Yeah...MODS..can we just go ahead and ban him now and save us the time and stupidity?

If you approach them with the same attitude and lack of english skills that you show here, it's a wonder they don't beat you to death and file restraining orders. I suppose someone like you could get the "Not tonight, I have a headache" response from a phone sex operator.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> at the Dr. Evil thing. Women may do that..but men? It seems they're more comfortable with me than I am with them.



well... the new thing is "if you're comfortable with your sexuality, then it's okay" so i think that some guys do it as a show of how comfortable they are in their own masculinity and perhaps a feeble attempt at humor...?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> well... the new thing is "if you're comfortable with your sexuality, then it's okay" so i think that some guys do it as a show of how comfortable they are in their own masculinity and perhaps a feeble attempt at humor...?



I think that's what it is too. Yeah I get it..you don't mind I'm gay..now stop touching me and shit..it's...well...it's fucking gay.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah...MODS..can we just go ahead and ban him now and save us the time and stupidity?
> 
> If you approach them with the same attitude and lack of english skills that you show here, it's a wonder they don't beat you to death and file restraining orders. I suppose someone like you could get the "Not tonight, I have a headache" response from a phone sex operator.


Lmao, you win dude.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

it's always funny when a gay guy describes a person or situation as being "gay". i remember one time i was hangin' out with my friend steve who happens to be gay and in the middle of a huge crowded room he yells at me "you are such a fuckin' fag!" because i like the movie west side story.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Lmao, you win dude.



You damn right.

Now come give momma a hug and let's move on



Konfyouzd said:


> it's always funny when a gay guy describes a person or situation as being "gay". i remember one time i was hangin' out with my friend steve who happens to be gay and in the middle of a huge crowded room he yells at me "you are such a fuckin' fag!" because i like the movie west side story.



Bitch....musicals? I suck dick and you've outgayed me...congrats.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Bitch....musicals? I suck dick and you've outgayed me...congrats.


I think this pretty much made the thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You damn right.
> 
> Now come give momma a hug and let's move on
> 
> ...



yea... i fucks with musicals. i really can't explain it. i just like them. i assume that may be one of the things that worried my dad about me. 



The Atomic Ass said:


> I think this pretty much made the thread.



yea i kinda got owned... but i should have expected no less if i openly admit to watching and enjoying West Side Story (among others  )


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

Musicals..........

I should slap the damn black off you.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Bitch....musicals? I suck dick and you've outgayed me...congrats.



Sweeney Todd and Rocky Horror Picture Show win, and I'm so straight I make metersticks jealous.

Jeff


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Bitch....musicals? I suck dick and you've outgayed me...congrats.



Sweeney Todd and Rocky Horror Picture Show win, and I'm so straight I make metersticks jealous.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Sweeney Todd and Rocky Horror Picture Show win, and I'm so straight I make metersticks jealous.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Sweeney Todd and Rocky Horror Picture Show win, and I'm so straight I make metersticks jealous.
> 
> Jeff


Rocky Horror..yes..but other than that..no. I'm sorry..you've reached the musical limit. Gay you are... I'm a professional..I know them when I see them. You're a big ol' nellie



Besides..anyone who has to tell someone how straight they are...well..you know


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 19, 2009)

That picture is ridiculous


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

Gratuitous violence, cannibalism, and a guy so completely bent on revenge that he ignores clear sexual advances to destroy those who ruined his life? That's badassery. On top of that, the music itself is the harmonic equivalent of building a house with rolling papers in a fucking tornado as far as intricacy and deviation from the usual Broadway musical 'blues scale with tits to keep interest' approach. Straight people can be cultured intellectuals, too.

(I did think I was bi for about an hour back in high school. Turns out I just really wanted a Fudgesicle with no strings attached.)

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> (I did think I was bi for about an hour back in high school. Turns out I just really wanted a Fudgesicle with no strings attached.)
> 
> Jeff


Yaaeaaah....you are straight..I don't think you're quite cut out for this type of job...you have to stay on your side and help women into lesbianism.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

^


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Besides..anyone who has to tell someone how straight they are...well..you know



Not necessarily, considering you've associated taste in stage performance with taste in naughty bits. The fact that I survived a year at an all-boy high school without temptation is enough to convince anyone, really...

Jeff


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 19, 2009)

If you don't like rent your a communist.

and the gay straight thing Isn't a choice...


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yaaeaaah....you are straight..I don't think you're quite cut out for this type of job...you have to stay on your side and help women into lesbianism.



Problem... if the feminist movement and Ayn Rand showed us anything, it's that the last thing we need is more women who haven't gotten a good rogering.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

good god. i think an all boy highschool would have killed me.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

I joined the rifle team, so it's not like I was repressing phallic urges - I shot things every day while surrounded by guys holding guns, and still didn't feel like going shoe-shopping and relating to Sex and the City characters.

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Not necessarily, considering you've associated taste in stage performance with taste in naughty bits. The fact that I survived a year at an all-boy high school without temptation is enough to convince anyone, really...
> 
> Jeff





Why don't I ever get it on any of this shit? Granted I have 0 use for it now..but back then it would have kept me interested in school..that's for damn sure.

Besides..I'm sure you were just a fatty and the other boys wouldn't do anything with you.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

It was a Catholic military high school, too, so don't feel too left out. You could just join the Marines or enter a seminary...

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> It was a Catholic military high school, too, so don't feel too left out. You could just join the Marines or enter a seminary...
> 
> Jeff



CATHOLIC?...ALL BOY......   

I WANT A FUCKING TIME MACHINE!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Sweeney Todd and Rocky Horror Picture Show win, and I'm so straight I make metersticks jealous.
> 
> Jeff


i like sweeney todd, it's delightfully brutal

i still wouldn't want any of that magical elixir 





Having to deal with a near-homosexual bassist has gotten me pretty used to the whole "tooo close or comfort" acts. just gotta laugh it off sometimes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> CATHOLIC?...ALL BOY......
> 
> I WANT A FUCKING TIME MACHINE!!!


that's a drakkar playground 



BlindingLight7 said:


> Having to deal with a near-homosexual bassist has gotten me pretty used to the whole "tooo close or comfort" acts. just gotta *walk* it off sometimes.



fixed


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ that's a drakkar playground


well...you know those dudes that are straight but every aspect of them screams GAY? it's one of those kinda dudes, cover-up girlfriend and all


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

^ miscommunicatioon. you ninja'd me


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ that's a drakkar playground
> 
> 
> 
> fixed


ah, well you know me!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

Whereas we're all joking here..for the record...LIKING MUSICALS DOESN'T MAKE YOU GAY(but it sure does help...)

Sexual orientation isn't defined by stereotypes.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Whereas we're all joking here..for the record...LIKING MUSICALS DOESN'T MAKE YOU GAY(but it sure does help...)
> 
> Sexual orientation isn't defined by stereotypes.



That's good, because I am pretty fabulous and still listen to Supertramp...

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Sexual orientation isn't defined by stereotypes.



how would you know? are you a whale biologist?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> That's good, because I am pretty fabulous and still listen to Supertramp...
> 
> Jeff



If I could find a man into fistfights, death metal, and gore movies I'd be set. It's a shame most gay men are...fabulous.



Konfyouzd said:


> how would you know? are you a whale biologist?



No..but I am Barbara Walters..and this is 20/20.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> how would you know? are you a whale biologist?



No, and he's not a cunning linguist either. Not sure how to handle this...



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If I could find a man into fistfights, death metal, and gore movies I'd be set. It's a shame most gay men are...fabulous.



Don't worry, you know that if you had broader hips, some nice, round C-cups, and social pressure to shave and/or wax off every hair not on your head we'd have a chance...

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

jeff are you sure you don't like the Movie Bye Bye Birdie?


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

Never seen it, I prefer musicals where the main characters stab each other in the face instead of relying on me to do so.

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Don't worry, you know that if you had broader hips, some nice, round C-cups, and social pressure to shave and/or wax off every hair not on your head we'd have a chance...
> Jeff



If I had all that I'd be Uncle Peaches.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 19, 2009)

No hips, too much muscle. Try harder.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

^ why??? so close to bed time. that's gonna HAUNT me.

more hips? you like em thick like niecy nash? (she could get the business btw...)


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Never seen it, I prefer musicals where the main characters stab each other in the face




This is as far as I got and then I just busted up


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> No hips, too much muscle. Try harder.
> 
> Jeff



I'll stick to being me..it's slightly less frightening.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

only slightly?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> only slightly?



What can I say..I'm a hideous motherfucker.


----------



## damigu (Aug 19, 2009)

clearly there is a strong genetic element to sexual preference.

but lets not discount the cultural aspect of the "choice" issue.
for example, among sambian tribesmen of new guinea, it is considered normal for boys in warrior training to perform fellatio on their elders. ingestion of semen is considered necessary for their growth.
unless *EVERY* male in that gene pool is gay by hereditary (unlikely), it clearly shows how much the cultural stance on sexuality affects things.
and it isn't an isolated example, there are many practices/rites among aboriginal peoples around the world that cross the gay/straight boundary.

just the fact that "is it a choice?" exists as a question makes a significant statement about western culture and our constant attempts to try and categorize things in a black and white manner.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 19, 2009)

damigu said:


> but lets not discount the cultural aspect of the "choice" issue.
> for example, among sambian tribesmen of new guinea, it is considered normal for boys in warrior training to perform fellatio on their elders. ingestion of semen is considered necessary for their growth.
> unless *EVERY* male in that gene pool is gay by hereditary (unlikely), it clearly shows how much the cultural stance on sexuality affects things.
> and it isn't an isolated example, there are many practices/rites among aboriginal peoples around the world that cross the gay/straight boundary.



I think quite a few things can be seen as gay depending on how you view them look at the world of Hip-Hop/Rap for example. 
There's barely any women in that scene and most of the videos and album covers are filled with big buff shirtless guys bopping about with their "guns" in their hands, whats even funnier is how most of them compete over who's got the biggest diamond earrings or gold chains ask anyone who's into that scene and they'll say it's all about them and their homeboyz.........yeah right!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 19, 2009)

^You're forgetting the plethora or scantily clad women in their music videos, and the absurd amount of demoralization of women that takes place in their lyrics.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 19, 2009)

i´ve been thinking lately, about what the "purpose" or "reason" would be for homosexuality, if it is indeed genetic/physical, and not a choise or otherwise a mental thing. i have no idea what causes it, because there are no definite studies (to my knowledge anyways) on this, and i´m not a scientist.

but the thing is, homosexuality hinders reproduction, which seems to be a weird move from nature´s side. but then again, why would so many individuals "choose" to be gay individually? looking way back through history, it´s clear that even in societies where "homosexuality" wasn´t a recognized thing, they did exist. and even if it was kept unknown. even though it wasn´t spoken about, it appeared, and even if people didn´t know what it was, and that it existed, they could still be gay. that would rule out the cultural thing, and being affected by others.

now, what if homosexuality is just nature´s way of making sure we don´t overpopulate the planet? homosexuals get their sexual and romantical needs fulfilled without adding to the already insanely high population...

has anyone read something to shed some light on this? i´d love to get some info on this.

i´ve been thinking lately, about what the "purpose" or "reason" would be for homosexuality, if it is indeed genetic/physical, and not a choise or otherwise a mental thing. i have no idea what causes it, because there are no definite studies (to my knowledge anyways) on this, and i´m not a scientist.

but the thing is, homosexuality hinders reproduction, which seems to be a weird move from nature´s side. but then again, why would so many individuals "choose" to be gay individually? looking way back through history, it´s clear that even in societies where "homosexuality" wasn´t a recognized thing, they did exist. and even if it was kept unknown. even though it wasn´t spoken about, it appeared, and even if people didn´t know what it was, and that it existed, they could still be gay. that would rule out the cultural thing, and being affected by others.

now, what if homosexuality is just nature´s way of making sure we don´t overpopulate the planet? homosexuals get their sexual and romantical needs fulfilled without adding to the already insanely high population...

has anyone read something to shed some light on this? i´d love to get some info on this.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^You're forgetting the plethora or scantily clad women in their music videos, and the absurd amount of demoralization of women that takes place in their lyrics.



exactly. can't forget the "video hoes". 

also, there are a plethora of female rappers as well. the more well-known ones are the ones that participate in the demoralization of women by talking about themselves in a dirty manner. lil kim brags about being able to deepthroat a sprite can in one of her songs. now while in the correct setting i'd have absolutely no problem with such talents, i don't think it's something that would make me wanna buy her album.

there are a lot of other female rappers that aren't so well known that are actually pretty damn good, though.

that having been said, i still think there are plenty of things in the rap community that seem a little "homo-thuggish"... 



MF_Kitten said:


> i´ve been thinking lately, about what the "purpose" or "reason" would be for homosexuality, if it is indeed genetic/physical, and not a choise or otherwise a mental thing. i have no idea what causes it, because there are no definite studies (to my knowledge anyways) on this, and i´m not a scientist.
> 
> but the thing is, homosexuality hinders reproduction, which seems to be a weird move from nature´s side. but then again, why would so many individuals "choose" to be gay individually? looking way back through history, it´s clear that even in societies where "homosexuality" wasn´t a recognized thing, they did exist. and even if it was kept unknown. even though it wasn´t spoken about, it appeared, and even if people didn´t know what it was, and that it existed, they could still be gay. that would rule out the cultural thing, and being affected by others.
> 
> ...



i think maybe it's just about what you consider to be beautiful. for instance:

i LOVE the Ibanez RG. Drakkar, on the other hand, can't stand super strat bodies. so the fact that some men like women and others prefer men doesn't seem so strange when you look at it like that i don't think.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> No.
> 
> Jeff



I don't think I'll ever agree with you more man.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Konfyouzd, I think you've missed the G.I. Joe PSA parody reference.
> 
> Jeff





Konfyouzd said:


> i definitely did.
> 
> i don't get out much.



I missed it too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I missed it too.



did you see the vids he posted? it's in the middle of the first one.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> did you see the vids he posted? it's in the middle of the first one.


Just watched them, still didn't get it.

[action=The Atomic Ass]is catching up on the thread so far, on page 3[/action]



JBroll said:


> When I was a wee little lad, about knee-high to a quadruple amputee, I was in school and a 'gifted' teacher's helper was standing near me, hunching over another munchkin to help with something. When she turned towards me, without straightening back up, I got clobbered by these gigantic tits so hard that I was horizontal before hitting the ground (think: final boxing match in Snatch) and had no idea what hit me apart from details like 'large', 'unusually mooshy', and 'surprisingly good at transferring momentum for something so unusually mooshy'; as soon as I realized what happened I wasn't able to deal with them comfortably.


I would trade places with you if I could Jeff, I really would.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well it's not just beauty. To me a thick black chick is one of the most beautiful things on the planet....BUT not in a sexual or emotional way. And these days, as I've grown tired of sex and would rather not be bothered in such a way, it's a lot more of a mental and emotional thing now. I've taken sex completely out of the equation, yet I'm still attracted to men.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 19, 2009)

You're all a bunch of homosexual wiener mongering faggot faces.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You're all a bunch of homosexual wiener mongering faggot faces.



 Who told you to stop sucking?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 19, 2009)

My glory hole hasn't been occupied in awhile. I think they told people I use my teeth.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 19, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> My glory hole hasn't been occupied in awhile.


Yeah......You've said that before


----------



## forelander (Aug 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´ve been thinking lately, about what the "purpose" or "reason" would be for homosexuality, if it is indeed genetic/physical, and not a choise or otherwise a mental thing. i have no idea what causes it, because there are no definite studies (to my knowledge anyways) on this, and i´m not a scientist.
> 
> but the thing is, homosexuality hinders reproduction, which seems to be a weird move from nature´s side. but then again, why would so many individuals "choose" to be gay individually? looking way back through history, it´s clear that even in societies where "homosexuality" wasn´t a recognized thing, they did exist. and even if it was kept unknown. even though it wasn´t spoken about, it appeared, and even if people didn´t know what it was, and that it existed, they could still be gay. that would rule out the cultural thing, and being affected by others.
> 
> ...



I read a paper on this the last time this debate came up. You know that saying "chicks dig gay guys," ? Apparently there's some truth to that statement. If you also accept that sexuality is a scale, rather than an absolute thing, you have a bunch of guys that are very close to the gay side of the scale and thus more attractive to females, but still engage in heterosexual activity. The argument is that this actually increases procreation in the long term, rather than hinders it, as the percentage of completely gay (for want of a better phrase) is smaller than those that are gay-enough-to-be-more-attractive-to-females-but-still-bang-chicks-on-the-side-so-as-to-not-be-all-the-way-gay group. This was just one group of author's idea / arguments but still interesting.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 19, 2009)

We need less logical, rational arguments in this thread, and more fairies cat-fighting.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Aug 28, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well it's not just beauty. To me a thick black chick is one of the most beautiful things on the planet....BUT not in a sexual or emotional way. And these days, as I've grown tired of sex and would rather not be bothered in such a way, it's a lot more of a mental and emotional thing now. I've taken sex completely out of the equation, yet I'm still attracted to men.



That's not what you told me last night...


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 28, 2009)

Like many others, I feel it would be foolish to say that sexuality is entirely genetic. Many facets of sexuality (i.e., all the things that people do/don't find attractive) are influenced by culture. That being said, there *have* been studies done that show there _is_ a genetic component to sexual orientation (something with identical twins, you know how psychologists love them ).

Do I believe it's a choice? Hell no. Let me give you an example. I like breasts. Do all cultures place a sexual function on breasts? No. Do I have the *choice* to stop liking breasts? I don't really think so, and I feel that sexual orientation is probably the same way.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 28, 2009)

I think you'd be surprised at the power of will.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 28, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think you'd be surprised at the power of will.



You'd have to really want to suck a dick.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 28, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think you'd be surprised at the power of will.



I might, but I'm not about to try. Anyone else game?


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 28, 2009)

sexuality is a little creature that ventures into the minds of the members that inhabit the ss.org region of the internet, as they have been rejected from a snobful 6g community(which will remain unspecified for disclosure) for being 'pricks' as one of the opposing tribe may describe. To this very day, the reason why 6g's heated passion for 15 fret access lies beyond humanity's grasp.







yes I think it's a choice.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 28, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> sexuality is a little creature that ventures into the minds of the members that inhabit the ss.org region of the internet, as they have been rejected from a snobful 6g community(which will remain unspecified for disclosure) for being 'pricks' as one of the opposing tribe may describe. To this very day, the reason why 6g's heated passion for 15 fret access lies beyond humanity's grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you alright?



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> That's not what you told me last night...



Bitch where the fuck have you been? I thought you were dead or something.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 28, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Are you alright?



Yes I am sir, thank you for asking
I'm curious as to who actually interprets that the way I meant it to be understood.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 28, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Yes I am sir, thank you for asking
> I'm curious as to who actually interprets that the way I meant it to be understood.



Someone needs a nap....


----------



## damigu (Aug 29, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You'd have to really want to suck a dick.



...or else REALLY be jonesing for another snort of blow!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 29, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You'd have to really want to suck a dick.



I endorse this message


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You'd have to really want to suck a dick.



or suck a vag. vag exists you know.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> or suck a vag. vag exists you know.



You don't really "suck" a vagina. Or at least you're not supposed to.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, it could easily taste better than the 'food' those UK types try to pass off...

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 29, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You don't really "suck" a vagina. Or at least you're not supposed to.





oh you definitely can...


----------



## TonalArchitect (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's my 

Much of what I think has already been written. Kinsey's research on the continuum of sexuality, for example. In fact, it is this proposition that underscores what I have to say. 

I do not think that sexuality is a choice. I believe that we find attractive what we find attractive, and we not consciously decide this. I'm not arguing why we find these things appealing (a complex combination of genetics and our environment). 

Then how do I explain arguments like those presented by Scar Symmetry, where he knows people who seem to have chosen their sexual preference? A blanket answer will not suffice, so I present two. 

1.) Sexuality as a Contiuum

Perhaps such persons were bisexual or nearly bisexual and were swayed-- by, say, experiencing better (or worse) relationships with one sex or the other or becoming more aware of a slight sexual preference-- toward one or the other. 

So how does this reflect a choice? They may articulate their feelings as a choice, since they previously considered both options roughly equal. Alternatively, if they are still attracted to both sexes equally, and (because of better/worse relationships) decide that their luck is better with one gender over the other, they may also sum up such a situation as "I chose to like (or, rather, "date") men."


2.) Rationalization/Denial/Misconception or misarticulation

This, I feel, covers scenarios like "kid x convinces himself that he likes band y" applied to sexual preference. The person may either change their thinking to accommodate their (perhaps expected) behavior. That is, a person may date males, think they are expected to like and date males, and thus attempt to alter their thinking to those lines but still actually _feel _attracted to females. Alternatively, as maybe a somewhat far-fetched example, a person may try both, discover their sexuality is not what they believed and articulate a discovery as a choice. 

The individuals who'd fit these examples either misarticulate or do not know or awknowledge their true feelings.

But people are quite complex, and these are only a few possibilities, and a heavy blending of these factors may be most likely. (My two examples blended together more than I would have liked, but c'est la vie....)

Here's a fun anecdote to muddle this mess even further:

A Sociology professor of mine once related a project of a student who had interviewed the women in local strip bars. Many of these women had sex with women, but did not consider themselves lesbians. Instead, they expressed that they needed someone, and that's who was available. They didn't date women and had boyfriends before, after, and perhaps during.


----------



## olla86 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nowadays sexuality is an integral part of our life and this video is a great example of this fact


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 7, 2009)

That video = what the hell?

My answer: Yes and No.

I'd rather not discuss it though.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You don't really "suck" a vagina. Or at least you're not supposed to.



 Drakkar, do you have the technique down?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 7, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Well, it could easily taste better than the 'food' those UK types try to pass off...
> 
> Jeff



examples?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 7, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Well, it could easily taste better than the 'food' those UK types try to pass off...
> 
> Jeff



Some UK "delicacies" really are revolting and a slew of fast-food establishments churning out recycled crap doesn't help the image at all...but Classic English cuisine with locally-sourced ingredients stands up to anything else on the planet. Sadly...most people dismiss UK cuisine because it has (for better or worse) a reputation for being stodgy, bland and uninspired.

Which for the most part is probably true. Anyway...

I'd have to agree with TA on the more pertinent ontopic subject - I really don't think that sexuality is a choice but we make choices as to how we express it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 7, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Drakkar, do you have the technique down?



You'd be surprised at the things I know how to do.....


----------



## pink freud (Sep 7, 2009)

Sexuality as a question of whether or not being a choice, depends on your definition of sexuality.

Sexuality can be considered simply desires of a sexual nature. In this case, sexuality is not a choice, because one cannot control one's desire for sex with another (be it male or female) any more than one can control one's desire for a certain type of food. We don't get to choose what our body wants.

Sexuality can be considered an action taken upon the desire. In this case, sexuality is a choice, because while we cannot control our desires, we can control our actions.

This is what muddles the issue. 

If we base sexuality on actions, then technically everyone who has never done an action based off of a sexual desire would be non-sexual. Under the "action philosophy, one cannot have a designation when no action has taken place.

Under the "desire" philosophy, at the first occurrence of desire (consciously or subconsciously), one's sexuality has at least started to become defined. I state only partially defined, because many top researchers in the field stipulate that human sexuality of desire can be based on a line, with homosexuality at one end and heterosexuality on the other, with all people falling somewhere in between. For each individual, at varying points on the line, is a likelyhood of action towards either end of the scale, based on personal beliefs. A person can be toward the homosexual end of the scale in desire, but only act on heterosexual desires.

What makes the issue even more clouded are people who don't confine their sexuality to a single focus. This would include bisexuals, but also include more societally unacceptable sexualities such as beatiality. 

In essence, we don't get to control what our body desires, but we can control what actions we take based off of that desire. It falls upon society to decide what is acceptable and what is not.


----------

